# my babies... all feathered up now :)



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

so heres cappy and nibs' babies. now at and a half weeks. they are so cute. one is exactly like cappy, quiet, shy and scared of her own shadow... and the other is like nibs, full of attitude, nosey and deffensive. they grow up so quick!!
i dont want to sell them now


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I can see why. They are beautiful babies!!! I love cinnamon pied and whiteface pied and heavy pied. I love pied!! I don't have my second baby yet and already I am asking my husband about a third. Of course he said NO.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

well the mum (cappy) is a white face cinnamon and nibs is a lutino so this is what i got from them two  
ahh see i have the same problem, i want to keep them but the boyfriend says no 
if we have our way we would have a room filled with though lol!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very adorable!!! They could be either sex too, since they're cinnamon it means Nibs is split to it. Love them! (and if my hubby had his way we would keep all our babies as well, I have to be the voice of reason.)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Your babies are adorable! Pieds are my favorite


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

well as you can see, im meant to be doing my coursework but 2 hours into it, i gave up for a cuddle with them 
its been very hot here today and as they were born during our very cold spring, they are finding the heat difficult. 
so every half hour or so i mist them  
is it just me, or is baby cockatiel smell just amazing??


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!! Congrats

but, wait... Aren't they boys because nibs is a lutino, all girls will be lutinos and all boys will be any other mutation?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Cockatiels DO smell nice x x


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> but, wait... Aren't they boys because nibs is a lutino, all girls will be lutinos and all boys will be any other mutation?


Good catch Sarah, I totally missed that! Yes both are boys because any girls would of a lutino variation.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My favorite smell in the world is bird


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## Kannagi (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh god. Those eyes. Makes me want to to scratch their little heads non-stop XD!

Your babies are really adorable!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

They are both so beautiful!!!


----------

